# Help....fixing meal but no fresh basil....how much dried....



## SizzlininIN (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm fixing dinner now and the recipe calls for 1/4 cup fresh basil.  However, I only have dried.  How much dried do I use then?


----------



## Caine (Feb 12, 2005)

Dried herbs are approximately twice as potent as fresh, so use 1/2 the amount.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 12, 2005)

ditto caine's recommendation.


----------



## Paint (Feb 13, 2005)

You can buy quite a few herbs, including basil, in a similar form to the jars of chopped garlic, i.e. fresh chopped in an oil/glycerine base.  They are really handy to keep in the fridge if you can't get hold of fresh herbs.  The brand I am using is 'Gourmet Garden' and the herbs come in tubes - you just squeeze out what you need.  Their website is:  http://www.gourmetgarden.com.au

Paint.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks all!


----------

